

Student 'Twitters' his way out of Egyptian jail - rms
http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/04/25/twitter.buck/index.html?iref=mpstoryview

======
shawndrost
"Twitter is a social-networking blog site"

Hah! The pace of the internet makes terms obsolete just as cnn starts to use
them.

~~~
mattmaroon
That is hilarious. In fairness though, I can't think of a good way to explain
Twitter to a CNN-style audience, and I use it.

------
paul9290
Twitter indexes thoughts and conversations, other words personal consumer
information! Great for market researchers, as well as a company's who want to
monitor brand and services!

I hate X company tweeted 1,000 times becomes very useful!

~~~
jrockway
Typing "I hate <company>" into Google is the same thing. Twitter just lowers
the barrier to entry (for writing "i hate foo").

~~~
paul9290
But...more people will do this due to Twitter's 140 character limit! Also if
you use a twitter search you can quickly gleam and tally up marketing data and
monitor brand in a quicker fashion; demographics are easier to obtain too!

I don't understand why this community nor the digg community does not see the
immense value of indexing short conversations of millions of people? After all
it's information and what does Google index and make billions from?

~~~
riltim
Google indexes the internet, twitter indexes twitter. Which do you think will
provide a more useful data set for marketing research?

Heck of all the people I know I can't think of a single person that uses
twitter. However I can think of a dozen or two that have written
product/service reviews somewhere on the internet, which would be indexed by
Google.

------
crisachow14
Wow. I am surprised he was able to get out of jail. I am sure if I put
something similar on twitter, my 6 followers would eventually read it and then
reply 'oh, bummer.'

------
dimitry
I don't get that title... It suggests that Twitter somehow helped him get out
of jail, but... it didn't.

He just had his phone on him and Twittered from time to time.

------
redorb
good to see a free service, that is useful. Thats one way to make a loyal
customer

------
iamdave
Throws a pebble in the pond.

